

Occupy Big Business: The Sharing Economy's Quiet Revolution - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/9310005-Occupy-Big-Business-The-Sharing-Economy-s-Quiet-Revolution

======
austenallred
Forgive me for the analysis, but I feel like the author lumps way too many
things together and the argument is too scattered. What the article is really
about is how entrepreneurship is changing the way business is done, but the
author jumps around from social responsibility to collaborative consumption to
mutualism without drawing the ties between them sufficiently.

